# Indian moving from UAE to Kobe



## DDouza

Hello Everyone!

I have been an expat in the UAE for 4 years now. i have accepted a job in Kobe, and will be moving to a country I havent visited ever. 

I will be moving with my wife and have no knowledge on Japanese language at all. Id be happy to know a few dos and donts I should note on my move.

Thank you!


----------



## myrrh

DDouza said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I have been an expat in the UAE for 4 years now. i have accepted a job in Kobe, and will be moving to a country I havent visited ever.
> 
> I will be moving with my wife and have no knowledge on Japanese language at all. Id be happy to know a few dos and donts I should note on my move.
> 
> Thank you!


Kobe is a nice place to live, with lots to do and a thriving ex-pat community. Your employer should be helping you find housing--make sure that happens. Otherwise, without more specific questions, the only thing to add is, "Good Luck!"


----------



## DDouza

myrrh said:


> Kobe is a nice place to live, with lots to do and a thriving ex-pat community. Your employer should be helping you find housing--make sure that happens. Otherwise, without more specific questions, the only thing to add is, "Good Luck!"


Yes, the employer is helping me find housing.


----------



## emmawatson8855

Japnese are very prompt about work and time. They don't like to waste even a second. They always care about their personal spaces a lot.


----------



## johnjayson

As a foreinger in Japan too, i feel like the trains in Japan are extremely rush which i have to wake up very early to catch one on time, very crowd also, but people respect personal space. And Japanese people are very nice, be sure to lean your head to the front a little before you want to ask for anything.


----------



## pwrlara1990

english is more commonly spoken in japan than people think. conversational english should get you places and engage with the community. enjoy your time in kobe! japans a good place to be!


----------



## JamesInJapan

I wonder if I've already seen you on Flower rd or in Sankita.
Kobe is not a very big town, but there sure are a lot of nice places to visit. And lots of great food!
There are a lot of Indian people here, and the Indian community is strong, really strong.
I've hired a few so I know that much at least.

If I were you, I'd consider getting in touch with them as a support structure, and to answer questions like Dos and Don'ts 

I guess the usual things are important at first, like when people say offensive things to you, assume it was a misunderstanding or that they didn't mean to be offensive by it.
In 10 years in Japan, only once has one drunken person intentionally tried to insult me, just the once.


----------



## DDouza

JamesInJapan said:


> I wonder if I've already seen you on Flower rd or in Sankita.
> Kobe is not a very big town, but there sure are a lot of nice places to visit. And lots of great food!
> There are a lot of Indian people here, and the Indian community is strong, really strong.
> I've hired a few so I know that much at least.
> 
> If I were you, I'd consider getting in touch with them as a support structure, and to answer questions like Dos and Don'ts
> 
> I guess the usual things are important at first, like when people say offensive things to you, assume it was a misunderstanding or that they didn't mean to be offensive by it.
> In 10 years in Japan, only once has one drunken person intentionally tried to insult me, just the once.


I doubt James! I dont stay near Sannomiya neither do i visit Flower Rd, hence I highly doubt Id be spotted there.
Its been about 4 months now. I must say I am liking it here. The people are amazing, food is good too! The only complain about food is; the menus are not always bilingual. Commuting isnt bad, the transport system is good. However all the beautiful places are in remote locations.

Ive joined a group around here, and they have regular treks and so on. Its a lovely way to meet new people and make new friends.


----------



## JamesInJapan

I forgot about the treks! Rokko mountain is quite famous for hiking, it has dozens of great paths. The other hikers are always friendly too, good way to meet people, you are right!

You get used to ordering-by-picture in the smaller restaurants  at least until your spoken Japanese improves and you can ask what things are, since that's a lot more likely to improve before your ability to read Kanji.

If you tell me what kind of places you like to visit, I can recommend some nice places that might be more nearby.


----------



## DDouza

JamesInJapan said:


> I forgot about the treks! Rokko mountain is quite famous for hiking, it has dozens of great paths. The other hikers are always friendly too, good way to meet people, you are right!
> 
> You get used to ordering-by-picture in the smaller restaurants  at least until your spoken Japanese improves and you can ask what things are, since that's a lot more likely to improve before your ability to read Kanji.
> 
> If you tell me what kind of places you like to visit, I can recommend some nice places that might be more nearby.


Yeah! Im game to eating almost anything, as long as it isn't sweet (dont have a sweet tooth) My Japanese skills are terrible. Although my office has me learning the language, it isn't easy while working for long hours.


----------



## JamesInJapan

Yeah I have only met 1 or 2 English speaking foreigners who came to Japan as adults and were able to read and write Kanji. And they really put it a lot of time and effort. I can't imagine working full time and learning Kanji as an adult, what a nightmare.


----------

